# SEN Statement who has one??



## simone3112 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Who has a SEN and which council has given it?????*

My son is 4yr old and due to start school in september. 

Me and my DSN have met with the Head Teacher.  The result was that they would visit his nursery and discuss his routine.  They would then give me a plan of action for Harry's care.

The head teacher told me that NEWCASTLE CITY COUNCIL DO NOT GIVE SEN FOR HEALTH NEEDS???
I still haven't heard anything and after the post tonight i am starting to panic.
I do not want to upset the school as my daughter goes.  Harry is on a pump and would need someone to work out his carbs at lunch, he also has finger pricks 10.30am dinner 2.30pm tea etc.  Even on the pump we still maintain the snacks during the course of the day.  Harry can't read and would not be able to do this.  He can lock his pump and do his finger prick but that's all.

I am a full time single mother that recieves no support from Dad.  (CSA CRAP!!!)  If I had to give up work it would mean literally giving up our home!

I want as much info as possible.  I've been on CWD website and have my legislation to add like (when he hypo/hyper it will effect his learning ability etc)  But I want to know how many people have SEN or the care plan the school has given to reception children without SEN.  

Has anyone heard of Newcastle Council giving SEN to a diabetic child.  There website infers they take it into consideration.


----------



## am64 (Jun 11, 2010)

know nothing of this but bumping for you simone so other parents will see xx


----------



## Kei (Jun 11, 2010)

Neither of mine have.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 12, 2010)

Hiya

My daughter does have a statement, we got it last year.  She is 10 years old.  She is a bit different because she had her pancreas removed so she has type 1 with bells on !

However I have plenty of friends whose children do have statements.  The way to get them is to state that in order for your child to be educated properly and well enough to take in the information is to follow a full care plan.   You implement a proper full care plan which the school should follow hopefully.    On our statement our number 1 is the care plan has to be followed.

It can be argued that if the blood sugar levels are too high you cannot absorb any information including learning at school and on the other end of the scale you cannot do anything if you are hypo and need to deal with that.  Therefore can get a statement on educational grounds and number 1 has to be follow the care plan to keep levels at good numbers so you learn.

You can apply for a statement yourself, you do not need the school to get a statement but it would make it easier.

We have another girl applying but she is older and it doesn't look likely but the school has a younger girl and they are going to apply for her as well and she should get one.

Hope that helps


----------



## simone3112 (Jun 13, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Hiya
> 
> My daughter does have a statement, we got it last year.  She is 10 years old.  She is a bit different because she had her pancreas removed so she has type 1 with bells on !
> 
> ...



I totally feel for u xx  I rang the council yesterday Early Years said they couldn't help and SEN said they would speak to the school n ring me back monday.  I spent most of last night reading SEN guidlines Every Child Matter etc.  Im going to push for Early Years to get involved. The Day Care Nursery he attends recieved ?1000 for one 2 one care from the inclusion team at the LA.  This shows me that the LA have already recognised he needs extra care.  Did you have to fight for your SEN?? x


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 13, 2010)

simone3112 said:


> I totally feel for u xx  I rang the council yesterday Early Years said they couldn't help and SEN said they would speak to the school n ring me back monday.  I spent most of last night reading SEN guidlines Every Child Matter etc.  Im going to push for Early Years to get involved. The Day Care Nursery he attends recieved ?1000 for one 2 one care from the inclusion team at the LA.  This shows me that the LA have already recognised he needs extra care.  Did you have to fight for your SEN?? x



No we didn't fight.  Our school SENCO put in for it and between us we made a very good case re the able to learn but only if blood sugar levels were at optimum level, otherwise cannot learn !   

First time we have not had to fight for anything mind you.


----------

